# Quelles seraient vos questions à une puéricultrice ?



## Nanou91 (16 Novembre 2022)

Bonjour les collègues.
Vu que j'ai retourné mon dossier pour le renouvellement il y a un mois, la visite de la puéricultrice ne devrait pas tarder.
Je suis en train de faire une liste de questions à lui poser, pour avoir son avis et son positionnement (et/ou ceux de ma PMI) sur certains points. Notamment les choses qui semblent de plus en plus abusives.
Quelles questions poseriez-vous ? Car il y a peut-être des choses auxquelles je n'ai pas pensé.
Merci de vos suggestions.
Bonne soirée


----------



## GénéralMétal1988 (16 Novembre 2022)

Bonsoir 
Je lui demanderais pourquoi alors qu'il existe référentiel national, auxquel elles doivent se conformer , veulent elles quelque fois passer outre et imposer des choses. Ou ne pas vouloir respecter les décrets comme celui sur la notion des âges qui ne doit plus êtres mentionné. 

Demande lui aussi pourquoi certaines disent qu'il n'est nul besoin d'avoir un agrément en horaires atypiques alors que le cerfa le mentionne ? Et si le Cd ou elle te couvrira au cas où,  tu derogeais avec son accord à ce principe ?

T'autorise t'elle à travailler 3666h par an ? (Hi hi)

Quels sont ses véritables pouvoirs sur toi ? Ses prérogatives ? 

Et toi quelles sont tes questions ? 

Sachant que sur d'autres points concernant l'éveil les besoins des enfants, une question peut se retourner contre toi..

Un conseil, lis la chartre nationale pour l'accueil des petits.


----------



## liline17 (16 Novembre 2022)

la question que je poserai à mon prochain renouvellement, est de savoir quelles types de formations font elles, car on voit bien qu'il y a un grand manque d'harmonisation, malgré le support du référentiel.
Tu peux demander quelles sont les limites du devoir de réserve, pour moi, par exemple, dire à un PE qu'un de mes accueillis ira à l'école en septembre prochain, ne fait pas parti du devoir de réserve, mais d'autres personnes peuvent penser différemment.


----------



## Nanou91 (16 Novembre 2022)

@GénéralMétal1988 
Aucune de mes questions concernera le besoin des enfants, ou leur éveil.... ça elle sait très bien me les poser elle.... 
Mes questions seront essentiellement sur ce qu'on a à présent le droit de faire et de ne plus faire.
Et pour ce qui est de la charte, elle est collée sur mon frigo depuis longtemps.


----------



## GénéralMétal1988 (16 Novembre 2022)

Waaaaa tu ne déconnectes jamais !


----------



## Nanou91 (16 Novembre 2022)

@GénéralMétal1988
Oh si....  J'ai sur mon frigo la charte et les N° d'urgence. Comme ça l'autre ne pourra pas dire que je ne connais pas la base des exigences.
Après, il y a certaines choses dont je me bats les couettes...
Et quand les petits sont partis, la porte est fermée au boulot.  Je m'aére la tête le we en allant me promener, en jardinant, bricolant, faisant de la pâtisserie pour alimenter mon blog de pâtisserie... En ce moment je suis en mode "essais de bûches".
Là par exemple, je vois gros comme une maison que le père de M. est parti pour être en retard ce soir. Il aura sûrement une bonne excuse à me donner. Si dans 1 mn il n'est pas là, je vais aller faire ma vaisselle et commencer à préparer mon repas du soir....  Avec sa fille sur la tour d'observation près de moi....
Voilà, il est 18h31 il est en retard !  😂


----------



## Ariv42 (16 Novembre 2022)

Bonsoir 
Moi je demanderai si on peut donner des médicaments hors PAI
voilà 
Chez nous la puéricultrice de PMI nous réunit le 1er décembre au RPE et je vais lui poser la question, on verra si elles disent la même chose


----------



## GénéralMétal1988 (16 Novembre 2022)

Ben ça c'est simple, c'est à toi de voir.

Il y a on peut. Ou on doit.

Rien ne peut t'y obliger.

Je ne  me fierais sûrement pas à l'avis d'une puer à ce sujet. Car Jamais elle n'assumera à ta place. Jamais.


----------

